# New Diesel?



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys i heard a rumor that Ford bought out cummins and they were going to use them in the next couple years. any truth to this? The other part is that Dodge is using a Mercedes diesel because of it... I just heard the rumor and was wondering what you guys knew.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

no...i highly doubt that..infact ford has plans of a twin turbo powerstroke in 2007, as far as i know.

and for dodge, if they put mercedes into their trucks then everything will go down hill. my dad works for RYDER trucks and says his mechanics absoulutely hate working on mercedes diesels in freighliners and sprinters because they are too complicated and over all for lack of a better term "suck".


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

dodge is part of dalmer benz so it is possible and actually the dodge sprinter vans use the benz engine.BTW ford now has a powerstoke v6 so I dont see a change to cummins.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I doubt Ford will go with Cummins for their motors, but I do know they would probably be able to keep up with demands. Dodge is supposed to be using Mercedes diesels in all their trucks very soon, as their contract with Cummins expires.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Antnee77 said:


> I doubt Ford will go with Cummins for their motors, but I do know they would probably be able to keep up with demands. Dodge is supposed to be using Mercedes diesels in all their trucks very soon, as their contract with Cummins expires.


it will be a sad day when Dodge makes the switch...hopefully they will design something else to make people want to buy their truck...because it certaintly won't be the engine making people want to buy it.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Ford did not buy out Cummins .This has been floating around for years about ford owning Cummins but they do not now nor have they ever owned Cummins.


----------



## HoveysLawnCare (Aug 3, 2004)

I have heard talk of ford and cat being used.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't know about the Cummins thing, but I did hear about the twin turbo in 2007.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Dodge will be putting a 6.7 cummins and a Aisin 6-speed auto tranny for 2007. Some have confirmed this, but like I said when I see it I will beleive it. Also, 4500 and 5500 cab chassis for 2007 which is great.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey y'all: For what it's worth, I heard that Toyota and Cat are supposed to team up for a new 3/4 ton model with a diesel engine.

That would be interesting.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

ford motor company DOES in fact own cummins, and has for many years. navistar was able to build a more affordable diesel for the ford trucks than cummins. not to mention the fact that ford bought controlling stock in cummins after daimler chrysler already had the contract to put the engines in the dodge light duty line of trucks with a non-compete clause. international (navistar) and ford have worked closely together for decades on several projects and have a good working history that goes back many many years. just because fomoco owns cummins doesnt necessarily mean the ford light duty truck line will get a huge discount on their engines. cummins produces a product that costs "X" amount of dollars, and it still has to be sold at a price that produces a profit for the company...regardless of who owns controlling stock in it.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Sorry, post deleted


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow this thread contains the most mixed rumors about every truck manufacturer in the business and diesel engines!  I'll wait to hear from the manufacturer's press release before I go jumping to conclusions.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

dont be surprised to see a mercedes diesel in dodge trucks somewhere down the line,just not anytime soon.
mercedes are great engines,deal with the bigger engine models in CLAAS forage harvesters.they have great low end torque and get great fuel economy.thay have to get great fuel economy with diesel being over $5.00 dollars a gallon in europe


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

mcfly89 said:


> ford motor company DOES in fact own cummins, and has for many years. navistar was able to build a more affordable diesel for the ford trucks than cummins. not to mention the fact that ford bought controlling stock in cummins after daimler chrysler already had the contract to put the engines in the dodge light duty line of trucks with a non-compete clause. international (navistar) and ford have worked closely together for decades on several projects and have a good working history that goes back many many years. just because fomoco owns cummins doesnt necessarily mean the ford light duty truck line will get a huge discount on their engines. cummins produces a product that costs "X" amount of dollars, and it still has to be sold at a price that produces a profit for the company...regardless of who owns controlling stock in it.


I don`t know where you get your info but Ford does not own Cummins.Ford did own a small share of Cummins many years ago but does not at this time.Cummins is a wordwide company broken down in to many divisions,it has its own board of directors and stock listing.Go to the Cummins website and you will get all the facts.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Sweetpete said:


> Hey y'all: For what it's worth, I heard that Toyota and Cat are supposed to team up for a new 3/4 ton model with a diesel engine.
> 
> That would be interesting.


It is not a cat engine it is Toyota`s own D-CAT engine which stands for Diesel Clean Advanced Technology
http://www.platinum.matthey.com/media_room/1066748403.html


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see that new TOYota.


----------

